# Déplacer un pièce jointe de mail en applescript



## TheSpace (7 Avril 2004)

bonjour,

je souhaiterai ecrire un script pour déplacer toutes les pièces jointes d'une de mes boites aux lettres de Mail vers un dossier sur mon Bureau.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver la fonction pour effectuer ce déplacement. j'ai essayé move et copy.

d'autre part, si j'active l'enregistrement dans l'éditeur de scipts et que j'effectue des opérations sur des applications scriptables, rien ne s'enregistre sur mon script. Ai je loupé quelque chose ??

merci


----------



## TheSpace (9 Avril 2004)

Ce n'est plus la peine... merci.

En fait il suffit de sélectionner tous les messages et de choisir : Fichier Enregistrer les pièces jointes...

Apple y avait pensé !!! Merci Apple.


----------



## la tortue (9 Avril 2004)

> Ce n'est plus la peine... merci.


De rien...


----------

